# Going to build a pond cabin



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been itching since the pond was built 3 years ago to have a small cabin sitting next to it. My pond sets approximately 1500 feet from our back door. It is across a hay field and down into a small hollow right next to the woods. There is no power back there so will probably go with propane for cooking, lights etc. The cabin will be 24 feet long. Width will be 16 ft - actual room width - 10 ft and then 6 ft wide porch. The porch is going to overhang the pond by about 4 feet. Not sure if I want to put the porch under roof. The cabin has to be this width because of the limited space next to the pond. Oh yea, cabin will be built on skid runners. 
Most of the ground work (excavating) has been completed but I thought before I started I would ask you guys for opinions and suggestions. What would you like to see in a cabin like this if it was yours?

Thanks,
Willy


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

Some fine looking women in bikinis with a case of beer.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

SummersOff said:


> Some fine looking women in bikinis with a case of beer.


The women, Ice for the beer, a pair of flip-flops for your feet, sunglasses, a couple packs of smokes. All's perfect now. Who needs food.
Tell us when your done. We're all coming to your house.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a nice slice of heaven you've got yourself planned there. My suggestion: enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Women in bikinis. Ah, yes!!! I asked my wife and she vetoed it with one of those looks they can give ya.

Fishman, it is a slice of heaven back there. The cabin will be the finishing touch.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Fish cleaning station with 12v solar charged water supply.
Scales and ruler for recording fish growth. 
A fire pit for grilling/heat. 
Propane refridgerator, outdoor lights and grill hookup all plumbed in so you don't have to mess with multiple tanks.
Automatic fish feeder mounted to the deck.


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected], agree on all accounts. The only thing I have on your list now is the firepit. Great suggestions!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Well since we're going all out here, we might as well go ahead and put a kegerator on that list too!


----------



## mainsttat2s (Oct 16, 2007)

two nice and wide hammocks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

....a propane deep fryer and an Orion Cooker (in case the fish aren't biting)

As far as the roof on the porch, a pergola is easier to build than a roof. If you get some vines growing, it will be cooler than a roof because heat can escape through it and the plants have an evaporative cooling effect. You could stretch a piece of fabric over it for shade until the vines get going.


----------



## back-in-the-game (May 1, 2008)

Going all out?? 62in. Flat Screen t.v.


----------



## Ripn Lips (Aug 21, 2008)

women, bikinis, beer, fishing let me know I'm in.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fireplace to heat me up after ice fishing. without a fireplace, its a shack not a cabin.lol.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, here are some pics of the finished cabin. Really enjoying it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks great Willy. Is the porch still just 4' or did it wind up a little wider. Looks like plenty of leg room. The porch lights are a nice touch and the knotty pine looks great too.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

We ended up making the porch 6 ft wide and I'm sure glad we did. Gives you plenty of room to manuever. I've got some nice brush piles built now out in front of the porch which will be great come spring. Crappies, perch, big gills. Can't wait!!


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't see the girls in bikinis, but that thing turned out sweet.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

That looks like a great place to avoid the wife!!!!!!!!! -OR spend a nice cozy evening with her and avoid the kids!!!!!!!! NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sweet cabin man. Looks like heaven for sure.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

Great work. Very very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh! That is nice! Well done man, thanks for sharing the photos.


----------

